# Need help with a Lamp project.



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

So the 'ol Lady and I are in Murano Italy taking a tour of a glass Blowing operation that's been around for many decades.

She gets a wild hair and falls in Love with this lamp that is older than electricity, and has been converted as it used to hang in St Marks Bassilica.

I write the check, it gets boxed up and delivered.
The thing IS gorgeous and I can't blame her.



Fast forward to the now.

I gotta hang the thing and make it work in the new hootch.


I need a plate to cover the termination point in the ceiling, and it has to be "Stylish".


I also need the chain to hang it, and some sort of elegant mount for the bulb in the lamp.


Been searching the web, but I keep finding the same old stuff that ain't any help.

Any and all ideas would be appreciated.
I really am at a loss on this one.



Many thanks!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Non molto di continuare il jarhead ma l'assegno fuori dalla maglia e vede se lei può fare suo felice!! 

Qui


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Massimo Deano,

Gratzie Mille!!!

Patricio


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

HEY! This is AMERICA! DANG IT! Speak ENGLISH!


----------

